# Spanakopita question



## Gossie

Can you prepare spanokopita (completely) the day before, and throw it in the oven the next day?


----------



## pdswife

My MIL makes it up to the baking point and then freezes it  until she needs it.

Wrap it well or the dough on top dries out really quickly!!


----------



## Gossie

pdswife said:
			
		

> My MIL makes it up to the baking point and then freezes it  until she needs it.
> 
> Wrap it well or the dough on top dries out really quickly!!



Plastic wrap and then aluminum foil?
That means I can make a BIG batch and section it off and just cook up a little at a time.    THANKS!!! 

How long can I keep in freezer?

Thaw in fridge?

OO OO OO


----------



## pdswife

She keeps it for a month or so...

And thaws it on the counter.

Good luck and send me a piece!!  lol!


----------



## boufa06

Gossie, the issue of preparing Spanokopita and storing it in some way before baking boils down to risking the fillo pastry getting soggy by absorbing liquid from the spinach mix.  In particular, preparing Spanokopita, keeping in the fridge, and baking the next day will most probably not turn out well as the fillo will get very soggy by the time you bake it.  

If you store it in the freezer before baking, it may come out alright provided that a) the Spanokopita freezes before the fillo gets the chance to absorb it and b) provided that nothing untoward happens during freezing, there is also no mishap (soggy fillo) during the thawing process.  Alternatively, you may want to skip the thawing process altogether and put the frozen Spanokopita directly into the oven.

A bit of experimentation should give you a better idea as to how to go about it once you know what the main risk involved is.

For me, I prefer to bake such pies immediately after putting them together.


----------



## In the Kitchen

*What is This?*

Someone have recipe or is it in here someplace?  Never made it.  If it means using dough and rolling out forever just foget it.  I have hard time getting incentive to do that.


----------



## carolelaine

My mothers friend has to do several thousand for the Greek festival every year and she freezes them. I have frozen the ones I make right before baking and sometimes after baking when there were too many.   They reheat just fine if you put them on a cookie sheet or something flat on 350 degrees.


----------



## shpj4

You can prepare Spanokopita the night before and then wrap it very tight and put it in the refrigerator and prepare it the next day.

I know friends that prepare a lot of it and immediately put in the freezer.


----------



## BreezyCooking

*Spanokopita*

Even though I'm 100% Czech, Spanokopita was one of my grandmother's specialties that she made for every holiday.  She made hers in long strudel form, & the few times I've made them that way (2 at a time), I've baked both, consumed one, & frozen the other - after baking.

I take the cooled baked spanokopita & wrap it tightly in plastic wrap, then another layer of aluminum foil, & then into a Ziploc freezer bag.  When I want to use it, I take it out & allow it to thaw, unwrap it, then just place it on a baking sheet in a 350-400 degree oven until warmed through & crisp.  Works just fine.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Gossie said:
			
		

> Can you prepare spanakopita (completely) the day before, and throw it in the oven the next day?


 
Yes, Cindy, you can. I don't know what recipe you are using, but two things to consider:

1) Unless you want it to get soggy - make sure the spinach mixture is as dry as you can get it ... wring out all of the moisture you can from the spinach (I just use thawed chopped frozen) - I drain it, squeeze all the moisture out that I can with my hands, then spread it out a little on a clean dish cloth and wring it out again (the towel acts as a blotter). And, if your recipe calls for cottage cheese - make sure it is as dry as you can get it before mixing in with the other ingredients (I strain it and then blot with paper towels). 

2) I generally bake and cool mine (others have discussed how to deal with this) but if you want to refrigerate until the next day you need to wrap it well in a couple of layers of _Saran Wrap_ - if you are using another brand of plastic wrap you might want to give it an additional layer of aluminum foil. 



			
				In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Someone have recipe or is it in here someplace? Never made it. If it means using dough and rolling out forever just foget it. I have hard time getting incentive to do that.


 
ITK - you use filo/phyllo (it's spelled both ways) "leaves" (very thin sheets) you can find in most grocery stores in the frozen foods sections usually around the frozen pastry stuff - usually comes in about a 16-oz box. I don't know anyone who has the time, patience, or skill to make fresh homemade phyllo by hand. Just read and follow the directions on the box for how to thaw and handle it.

Yes - we've discussed spanakopita before .... here, here, and here - and here are even more spanakopita recipes you can pick from.

*Gossie* - I ran across something that might help answer your original spanakopita with rice question - and have included links to recipes there. I'm guessing it was really *Spanakorizo *(spinach rice - not spinach pie).


----------



## ChefJune

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Someone have recipe or is it in here someplace?  Never made it.  If it means using dough and rolling out forever just foget it.  I have hard time getting incentive to do that.


That's the beauty of phyllo, Kitch!  you don't have to roll it.  and these days, it also comes prebuttered and ready to go!  I haven't used that yet, but have heard great things about its ease and time-saving delights.

Here's my recipe for Spanakopita.  It came from my long ago friend Estelle's Grandmother, who came from greece, and it is soooooooo good!

*SPANAKOPITA*

8 to 12 servings

2 - 3 pounds fresh spinach	
1/2 cup chopped parsley
1/2 cup chopped fresh dill
1 bunch scallions, chopped
salt and pepper to taste
1 pound onions
1 1/2 cups extra virgin olive oil
1/2 pound feta cheese
8 - 10 phyllo sheets

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

2. Clean spinach well, and remove stems.  DRY THOROUGHLY!  Cut fine.  Mince parsley, dill and scallions and add to the spinach.  Sprinkle with salt and set aside for 10 minutes.  Wrap in a tea towel and squeeze out water.  

3. Chop onions and cook in oil until translucent.  Add to the vegetable mixture.  Add crumbled cheese and season with salt and pepper.  

4. Prepare phyllo, and cover sheets with a damp towel to prevent them from drying out and becoming brittle.

5. Oil a 13 x 11-inch shallow baking dish very well, and layer 4-5 sheets of phyllo on the bottom, brushing each with oil to prevent sticking together.  

6. Spread filling evenly over the bottom layers of phyllo leaves.  Cover with the remaining sheets of phyllo, one at a time, brushing each with oil. 

7. Brush the top with oil and with the point of a sharp knife, trace the phyllo sheets unto oblong pieces.

8. Bake in the preheated oven for about 40 minutes or until golden brown.  Remove from oven and let cool for at least 15 minutes before cutting into diamond shaped wedges.


----------



## Gossie

You guys are WONDERFUL!!!   I feared Spanokopita, and you're making feel like I can do this in my sleep.  My knives are sharp so I'm not going to even attempt that one. LoL


----------



## In the Kitchen

*ChefJune*

Sounds easy and good!  My family will be sure to know you took the time to send this to me.  I appreciate your time.  I always tell my family the people on here who shared their recipe w/me.   That way I am giving them credit in my own mind.  Making family happy is only goal in my life.  Thanks so much.


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Michael in FtW*

Thanks for the many recipe links.  I am sure I have looked at them but this one being so recent I decided to make it.  I never have fixed them before so I am sure will be challenge for me.  Hope they turn out as well as they sound.  

since we recently had scare on spinach, you think would be alright to get fresh spinach or would you use the frozen?  

Thanks so much.


----------



## boufa06

ITK, apart from scare, it's always good to use fresh spinach to make Spanokopita.  Just make sure you squeeze it dry before adding to your mix.


----------



## BreezyCooking

*Fresh or Frozen?*

To be honest, I think you're going to find as many opinions on whether to use fresh or frozen spinach as there are recipes - & there are no wrong answers. Whatever you prefer will work.

In my case, both my grandmother, parents, & I have all used frozen thawed chopped spinach, thoroughly drained & squeezed dry, with exceptional success. Since it's already been blanched, it doesn't require additional cooking (except what it will get while being baked inside the phyllo pastry), so there's no need to separately cook it first. You also don't have to try to figure out how much the fresh will ultimately reduce to after cooking, or have to bother to washing it, chopping it, de-stemming it, etc., etc.

I find using frozen chopped spinach not only produces a high-quality product, but also cuts the time for making it nearly in half. If it was good enough for my grandma (who was an EXTREMELY picky cook), it's good enough for me!!


----------



## XeniA

There isn't any doubt that frozen spinach can be used and you can still make a delicious spanakopita, however, you cannot get the same _texture_ as fresh using frozen spinach and/or freezing a spanakopita before baking. If that fresh texture isn't part of what you consider wonderful about spanakopita, for heaven's sake never mind. The frozen is easier, by far.

I want to again suggest that y'all consider using crusts other than phyllo, _especially_ if you're going to be freezing or re-heating. In my experience (and I've tasted a huge variety of spankopita since I've lived here) phyllo is desirable only when fresh and hot and deteriorates greatly otherwise. Please note that it is not the only spankopita crust used in Greece, nor is it even the most popular. Other crusts more similar to an American pie crust (called "kourou" here) are equally popular and they hold up better to re-heating.

Either way, don't skimp on plenty of _soft_ feta!


----------



## boufa06

Just for information, I was using frozen spinach during my restaurant days.  With fresh spinach easily available here I am using it exclusively now. To my taste, fresh spinach gives better results especially with respect to texture, ie. spinach leaves are easily visible in the baked pie while frozen spinach gives somewhat the appearance of an amorphous green mass.


----------



## McCue

I make spanakopita often. While frozen spinach is easy, I must agree that fresh spinach (I like baby spinach) is the best in taste and texture. And it's not hard to wilt some spinach.
I also like to make variations on traditional spanakopita. For instance, I'll add sauteed mushrooms, roasted red peppers, and roasted garlic to the mix. This I make ahead of time, bring it to room temp and serve it in Athens Mini Fillo Cups... a very pretty (and tasty) appetizer! The cups are already baked, so just thaw and use (great for all kinds of appetizers and desserts).


----------



## Gossie

Back to freezing.     Can I make the mixture up to the point where I'm going to put it on the pie dough or phyllo, and freeze it at that point???    I'm thinking ahead to picnic time this summer.    We have a reunion coming up, and spanokopita would  be a great thing to take.


----------



## XeniA

Gossie said:
			
		

> Back to freezing.  Can I make the mixture up to the point where I'm going to put it on the pie dough or phyllo, and freeze it at that point??? I'm thinking ahead to picnic time this summer.  We have a reunion coming up, and spanokopita would be a great thing to take.


Hey Gossie --

Of _course_ you can, and it makes sense that you'd want to in a situation like you describe above. However, as I'm sure you know, the end result won't be _quite_ as nice as if you'd made it all fresh and baked it immediately. That doesn't mean, however, that it won't be delicious!

As other posters have already said, you can freeze the entire spankopita as well, a key point being having the filling quite dry, however. Bake _before_ freezing? Bake _after _freezing? Can't really advise you _which_ would be better and I'd think you'd want to experiment a bit.

I would say that heating spankopita up (I'm really talking about only a piece or two here, mind you) is best in a dry frying pan rather than in the microwave, only because this helps to re-crisp the crust a bit which is, IMHO, quite desirable!


----------



## BreezyCooking

When I make Spanakopita (with phyllo sheets in a long strudel-style), I always make & bake two, freezing one of them.  

I just allow it to cool completely, then wrap thoroughly in several layers of cling wrap.  When I'm ready to enjoy it again, I allow it to thaw, then reheat it in a regular oven until the interior is warmed through & the phyllo has recrisped up.  It comes out great.

I don't know how long, ultimately, it would keep in the freezer, as I've only been able to resist enjoying it again after a couple of months - lol!


----------

